# royal morphs or not.........



## BallsDeepReptiles (Jun 19, 2013)

hey guys, i dont know what these babies are but im guessing they might all just be normals so am not going to pay more than normal price for them but just incase could some of you advise me please 

1








2








3








4








5








6


----------



## jackiee (Jul 4, 2010)

I would say all very nice normal imo.


----------



## seb421 (Oct 2, 2010)

with a name like balls deep reptiles i would expect you to know what they was lol


----------



## Grumpy Granny (Mar 22, 2009)

Are they from the same clutch ? I like them very much but then I am very much into Dinker projects having proved a strange looking girl out this year.


----------



## SilverSky (Oct 2, 2010)

yes they are all normals. 
you have a lot to learn if you're going to have a website advising people on royals!


----------



## Desert Ghost (Nov 16, 2012)

They defo look like they could have something going on, perhaps a subtle co dom or reccesive het, no one can tell you much from pictures though, they would need breeding out to prove it. Its not something i would take on to be honest.


----------

